# irises - electric guitar trio



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

I finished a short trio recently in the spirit of baroque. 
I played it in a rock set, but I tried to make it look like a harpsichord )) 
thanks if you find a few words for my progress in this field.
Serg.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Nice, cool & groovy music! Do you have a CD to download?


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Serg,
I like the piece very much. Nice sound and a swinging and happy melody. I do hear baroque influences in the middle, at the first break, enriching the musical flavor. Well done.

Kjell


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

KjellPrytz said:


> Serg,
> I like the piece very much. Nice sound and a swinging and happy melody. I do hear baroque influences in the middle, at the first break, enriching the musical flavor. Well done.
> 
> Kjell


I'm glad that my bouquet was a success ))

Thanks Kjell!


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Nice, cool & groovy music! Do you have a CD to download?


Thanks Captain.

I feel the need, but so far I can not decide on what resource it is more convenient to share music for downloading.


----------

